# Lyft Ratings



## vectorViridian (May 6, 2017)

I apologize if this has been discussed ad nauseum, but I'm quite concerned about the Lyft rating system. I'm a relatively new driver (160 or so rides), and I do everything I possibly can to ensure that each ride is the best it can be for every passenger. This includes giving out gum, engaging them in conversation if they want to talk, not bothering if they don't, keeping my car as clean as possible, driving as safely and comfortably as possible, getting to the destination as quickly as possible, letting them play their own music no matter how horrible it is, and generally making the experience the best I can for them. 

My rating was 4.9 only a day ago, but has gone down to 4.7 today. I honestly think that most people don't understand that rating a driver anything less than a 5 is utterly destructive for them. I really believe they should change the rating system to be more forgiving for drivers, maybe make the danger zone 4.0-4.3 instead of 4.5-6. I really don't know what else I can do to get more 5 stars, short of buying them dinner.


----------



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

Don't worry about Lyft rating too much. After a 100 rides, you will poop them out and they are gone forever. As long as you get 8/10 5-star rating. You good. I fluctuate from 4.93-4.87. No biggie. I have about 500 ratings now. Love when I poop out a 4


----------



## DavidHill76 (Apr 20, 2017)

Perhaps you are trying too hard? What city are you driving in? I don't give anything to my passengers all I do is keep a clean car for the most part, but even towards the end of the night and it's still dirty people don't seem to complain. However, if passengers ask yes I do have gum, but it is for my personal use and I'm usually very hesitant about giving it to them. I do keep water in the back seats of my car, but I don't let them know is mainly for airport pickups anyway. Anyway don't try too hard. don't ask them how their day is. try not to engage them in conversation unless they engage you first


----------



## vectorViridian (May 6, 2017)

I'm driving in Baltimore. Honestly, part of why I talk to some people who are willing to talk is just to pass the time faster, and keep the mood light in general. It seems to work for the most part. I'm also still getting used to Lyft and navigating parts of the city I don't really know, so I'll get better.


----------

